# The Joy of Recovery



## Aokiji (Feb 18, 2014)

As most of you know and for those who don`t, I recently recovered from DP with the help of a drug called Lamictal which has put my DP into remission. For me, I glad that the storm is over now. Their is absolutely no trace of DP in my system and I do not remember how it it feels to be numb. This is not to say I have forgotten everything, this would be ridicules and a total lie.

I run three time a week. While on my route, I take in everything. Nature, the people going to and fro, cars whizzing by at fast speeds, the noise of traffic. But I watch all the detail that make up the world and I find a deep sense of joy.

I talk and check my friends and family nearly everyday. This is a total change of how it was in past were I was always in my room cemented to the computer screen and rarely talk to or visited them. It feels great to laugh, smile, jump, sing and argue about stuff like sport, video games, news and just normal shit that goes on everyday in my community and nation.

My outlook and purpose has change in life. Before it was always about getting the Car, the Clothes and the Girl. Making lots of money and not give a shit about anything that was important or truly trying to make a different in the life of others. Because of DP I was humble and shown that, what really matters in life was no all the materialistic BS, it is great and necessary to have those things but it must not be you centre of living.

What truly matter is the moment and memories that have with you friends and family.The laughs, the smile, the argument the ups and down are what make life great and what make DP such a huge PAIN IN THE ASS since it takes away all of these thing at once. So for me, I cherish each moment I spent with people and I am honest and loving to all that I meet. Life is too short so I am making the best of it.

When I am on my death bed I must be able to smile at dead and say that I lived a good life and I can sleep comfortable now. So now that I have cross over, I have has become something that word cannot do justice too. Fears, worries,insecurities are gone. I do not procrastinate and give 100% to whatever that I do. So people, keep on frighting and maybe one day you will be able to post your recovery story too. Trust me, their are many recovery stories on this site that truly show how hard some had to fight to return to normal and how little support they had from P-Docs, Family, Friends and Parents. So while I will not post regularly since I have recovered I do check this site each week and if you every want to talk just message me. As always Peace and much Love.


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

You still on this drug?

This is how i picture myself once i recover from DP. DP matures the soul in ways most people will never experience.

Congrats on your recovery!


----------



## Legitlex_ (Feb 8, 2014)

Congrats to you!!!

that's how I picture myself too, feeling no longer afraid of death and knowing I've lived a great life!


----------

